# 2Tagestour Lippstadt Vorschläge?



## lStampedel (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor, mit zwei Leuten, eine Tour zu machen.
Wir möchten in Lippstadt starten(mit den Bikes) und suchen noch ein Ziel.

Kennt jemand schöne Ziele, oder eine schöne Tour?

Wir suchen schöne Ecken, wo man schöne Natur sieht, wie auf dem Bild abgebildet.

Uns ist es sehr wichtig, dass wir schöne Landschaften bzw Natur um uns haben.

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Danimal (1. März 2017)

Kannst Du ein wenig konkreter werden? Plant ihr eine Übernachtung? Soll das eine Rundtour mit Start und Ende in Lippstadt sein? Wieviele Kilometer traut ihr euch am Tag zu? MTBs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lStampedel (1. März 2017)

Also mit Übernachtung. Start in Lippstadt, Ziel noch nicht vorhanden.
Wir trauen uns 230-250km zu.
3 Tage
Hardtail MTBs

danke


----------



## sven-r (2. März 2017)

Und warum ausgerechnet Lippstadt ? Egal in welche Richtung ihr fahrt, da kommt die ersten 20-30 Km fast nix, was deinen Vorstellungen entspricht...


----------



## lStampedel (3. März 2017)

Weil wir alle aus der Ecke Lippstadt sind und von dort aus starten wollen. 
Die Tour soll ja auch über drei Tage gehen, da muss es in den ersten 20-30km nichts geben. 
Wir haben bis jetzt den Teutoburgerwald im Auge.


----------



## ChrisPto (3. März 2017)

Hi.
Wenn ihr in Lippstadt starten wollt, würde ich eher in die andere Richtung fahren, also statt Teutoburger Wald Richtung Sauerland! Also irgendwie durch die Dörfer Richtung Rüthen oder Büren und sich dann in die Wälder schlagen. Evtl. wären die großen Wanderwege was für euch, also Rothaarsteig oder Sauerland-Waldroute, z.B. bis zum Möhnesee mit einigen Schlenkern und dann über Soest zurück nach Lippstadt.

http://www.sauerland-waldroute.de/Karte

http://www.rothaarsteig.de/Karte

Ich krieg es gerade nicht hin, es richtig zu verlinken.

Viele Grüße


----------



## VoCh (25. März 2017)

Lippstadt eignet sich doch ganz hervorragend als Startpunkt. Das Sauerland ist vor der Tür. Man muss halt nur erstmal 25-30 Km den Haarstrang hochkurbeln, dann liegt einem der Arnsberger Wald zu Füßen und der ist nicht gerade klein. Einen Zwischenstop könnte man am Lörmecketurm machen, auch die Stauseen sind immer gute Ziele. Willingen und Winterberg sind mit ca. 60km ebenfalls in Reichweite.



Daraus lässt sich doch ein schöner Rundkurs ohne viel Asphalt kreieren. Der Wanderweganteil in der Region ist sehr hoch.


----------



## LeoJohnson (2. März 2018)

ChrisPto schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wenn ihr in Lippstadt starten wollt, würde ich eher in die andere Richtung fahren, also statt Teutoburger Wald Richtung Sauerland! Also irgendwie durch die Dörfer Richtung Rüthen oder Büren und sich dann in die Wälder schlagen. Evtl. wären die großen Wanderwege was für euch, also Rothaarsteig oder Sauerland-Waldroute, z.B. bis zum Möhnesee mit einigen Schlenkern und dann über Soest zurück nach Lippstadt.
> 
> http://www.sauerland-waldroute.de/Karte
> ...




Wir sind von Büren aus beide abgefahren.
Die Waldroute nur in dem Ringschluss Nuttlar-Marsberg Brilon.
Anfahrt via Ringelsteiner Wald. Für euch wäre Rüthen wohl besser.

Waldroute ist besser!


----------

